# Cats that coo...



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Does anyone esles cat coo? My kitty has just recently started making noises like the coo of a pigeon and I can't work out what the noise means.  My Mum reckons it's a positive noise, but to me it sounds quite mournful, so it comes across quite negative.    

Any ideas??


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yes my Alfie will do that.. it's just their way of talking to you!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Coo, chirp, squeak and all sorts of other random non-cat like noises! I guess Maus are vocal like other oriental types and find all sorts of ways to communicate with you. Check what she's doing when she coos and maybe you'll be able to tell if it's a happy noise or if she's upset about something.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*yep my ragdolls do the cooing as well  they sound great when they do it as their running around like a bat out of hell  *


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh yes WN,i am proud and delighted to say they definitely do,they chatter,they scream and yap and growl,it's fab and so funny and fascinating to see,our old man Noods can't meow(no really he can't)but has the most loudest purr,and when he opens his mouth you'd think he was about to roar after about 30 secs he kinda squeaks really quietly,bless


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

I think if they are upset they really cry. Mine coo and chirp and mew all over the place - it's just their way of having a bit of a chat!

Lou
X


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *yep my ragdolls do the cooing as well  they sound great when they do it as their running around like a bat out of hell  *


yep sounds like Alfie lol...

but thinking about it Raggies do aparently have Asian breeds in them somewhere dont they


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

WhiteNile said:


> Does anyone esles cat coo? My kitty has just recently started making noises like the coo of a pigeon and I can't work out what the noise means.  My Mum reckons it's a positive noise, but to me it sounds quite mournful, so it comes across quite negative.
> 
> Any ideas??


has it been nuetured???? mine start cooing prior to screaming like banshees!!!!


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

My cat and my kitten coo, nornaly when you stroke them or when they first see you in the morning or if you have been out and just got back.
They also do it when they are running around and when they want to talk to each other.
i do have a friend though who's kitten started cooing and it was because she need neutering.
As far as i am aware though in my fur babies it is a normal noise they make


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> I guess Maus are vocal like other oriental types and find all sorts of ways to communicate with you. Check what she's doing when she coos and maybe you'll be able to tell if it's a happy noise or if she's upset about something.


Yes, Maus are supposed to be vocal, and true to her breed's nature, she loves to hear the sound of her own voice. It's just that the coo was new to me; she's only just started doing it this past week, so I was hoping that something wasn't wrong with her. The only thing is, she seems to do it at different times: one time she'd been doing it for a while, so I gave her some food and she stopped; another time she often does it is when she's playing with her toys and one of them seems to be getting the better of her (like when she's chasing her rabbit foot and she's missed it a few times, she'll coo, or if she's attacking her big cuddly snake and it's got wrapped around her, she'll coo, but this is sometimes it's mixed with a little growl); or another time is when I take her into the garden, she'll sit beneath the tree looking at the birds and coo. This is why I can't work out if it's good or bad, as she does it for mixed reasons.  (Maybe the reason why she coos outside beneath the tree is that she wants me to let her go off and chase the pretty birdies!  )



Tasha said:


> has it been nuetured???? mine start cooing prior to screaming like banshees!!!!


LOL Yeah, she was spayed about two months ago, so I don't think it could be any way of calling.


----------

